# Wanted - Reaction Innovation Swamp Donkey!



## Captain Ahab (Dec 20, 2008)

I am looking for a few Swamp Donkey's by Reaction Innovation. Just about everyone is sold out of teh colors I want. When I did find a few online - the shipping cost was as much as teh bait.

If anyone stops by their local tackle shop can you take a look for me.

I am looking for Black







and Bullfrog






Let me know and I will send money - and pay Actual shipping

I cannot belive they will charge me almost $7.00 to ship a tiny 1/2 oz lure :twisted:


----------



## DahFISH (Dec 20, 2008)

8) Wow, those are some great looking frogs. I'll keep my eyes open, I want to get some myself. I love fishin with frogs, not my most productive bait but, they are a whole lot of fun draggin'em around the lillies and scum. Check these guys out they also make a nice frog.https://www.river2seausa.com/t/bullywa.html


----------



## Jim (Dec 20, 2008)

Stop posting stuff of what you want....Because then I want. :LOL2:

Those are sharp looking baits.


----------



## FishingBuds (Dec 20, 2008)

FROGS!,, didn't know what to expect with a thread that read like that :lol: 

Yea they are nice frogs, Haven't heard of them but would buy'em


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 20, 2008)

DahFISH said:


> 8) Wow, those are some great looking frogs. I'll keep my eyes open, I want to get some myself. I love fishin with frogs, not my most productive bait but, they are a whole lot of fun draggin'em around the lillies and scum. Check these guys out they also make a nice frog.https://www.river2seausa.com/t/bullywa.html




Yeah they are nice as well - the cool thing about the Swamp Donkey is the way the hooks are set up - they are exposed so you get a better hook up percentage 

And no one in the SE PA carries them. Closest place to buy in person that i found was Susquehanna Tackle - but they were sold out of all but one color


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Dec 20, 2008)

They are very nice, but I can't help you. I live in SE PA too :x

I might be going up to Cabela's in Hamburg on Tuesday. If I find some I will think of you. How many do you want?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 20, 2008)

One black and one bullfrog for now Thanks

I do not believe that Cabelas carries them - but if they do let me know


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Dec 20, 2008)

I sure will.


----------



## BLK fisher (Dec 20, 2008)

Ahab, This guy I know has his own online tacklestore and a shop in his garage. He lives in Collingswood.Check www.nationwidetackle.com.


----------



## redbug (Dec 20, 2008)

Ahab, this is your big chance to take the first step to being a tackle whore. EVERY on tackle shop will give you free shipping if you spend enough Take the first step is easy you know you want too.....
nationwide tackle is a sponsor of mine and has a good selection 
Wayne


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 20, 2008)

Checked the Nationwide Tackle web site. They do carry the Swamp Donkey but only in Yellow Nose - not what I want.  

Saw a really cool buzz bait called the Squeaky Dolphin, hmmmmmmmm


Anyway, still looking for the Swamp Donkey in Black and Bullfrog


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 20, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> Checked the Nationwide Tackle web site. They do carry the Swamp Donkey but only in Yellow Nose - not what I want.
> 
> Saw a really cool buzz bait called the Squeaky Dolphin, hmmmmmmmm
> 
> ...




A buck more than other places, only $4.95 for shipping - probably a trade off. Both colors in stock.

Fish 'N Stuff | 6506 Warden Road | Sherwood, Arkansas 72120 | (501) 834-5733 
$8.99 each, $4.95 shipping
https://www.fishingworld.com/FishNStuff/Details.tmpl?ID=115324162262288801&Cart=1222353295186873

Both in stock here but higher shipping.... 

Elk River Tackle
18833 Highway 72 - Rogersville, Alabama 35652
Telephone: 256-247-7070
$8.99

One more, cheaper yet..

SwampDonkey_Black 1 7.49 7.49 
SwampDonkey_Bullfrog 1 7.49 7.49 
All prices are in US Dollars Subtotal 14.98 
Shipping 6.95 
Tax 0.00 
TOTAL 21.93 
Delo's Custom Tackle Shack
1200 Dogwood Hollow Dr.
Nesbit, MS 38651
Telephone: 901-489-0228
https://www.deloscustomtackleshack.com/index.html

Any TinBoaters near these places????


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 20, 2008)

Here we go again, Dave is copying me :lol: Here is my product revier from a while back https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=4033

Dave just wait till the colors you want come in stock, get a bunch of them and get free shipping at tackle warehouse. You won't need a frog for atleast 4 or 5 months


----------



## russ010 (Dec 20, 2008)

they're biting frogs right now down here in GA...I just caught one today since nothing else was working. but I was using some old Sizmic toads

I was just at a big tackle store today - I might head back up there tomorrow to see if they have anything, I don't remember looking at frogs, but I know they have a big Spro section, so they should have RI as well


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 21, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> Here we go again, Dave is copying me :lol: Here is my product revier from a while back https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=4033
> 
> Dave just wait till the colors you want come in stock, get a bunch of them and get free shipping at tackle warehouse. You won't need a frog for atleast 4 or 5 months





I suggest that you keep you keep a close eye on your tackle bag come frog season :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 21, 2008)

I should be stopping by BPS in Jackson on my way back from Jersey on the 4th, Give me your orders and a check/paypal and ill pick it up for yas!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 21, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> I should be stopping by BPS in Jackson on my way back from Jersey on the 4th, Give me your orders and a check/paypal and ill pick it up for yas!!



Thanks

I do not see them listed in the online catalog


----------



## who pooted? (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey Cap'n that Fish N Stuff place in Sherwood, AR is bout 20 miles from my home in England. We kinda got this whole Robin Hood theme going on down here! I'll be going that way this week. I don't know how much shipping is. I can do it either Tues. or Wed. after that I'm on vacation and won't be in that area. Just to rub it in, the weather down here is 20 degrees tonight but come the 26th supposed to be near 70, and the same on Saturday! I'll be out fishin on the Arkansas River. Got some guuud spots to catch some bigguns. 
I've been using Swamp Donkeys for years. The Brown with Black head really catches em down here. I outfish my buddy who uses nuttin but Spro frogs 3 to 1. I'm a big fan of all their baits. If ya haven't tried any of their plastics then you are missing out. The Sweet Beaver is a good creature flippin bait and the Flirt is a great finesse bait.


----------



## who pooted? (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm an idjet. I see you have pricing and shipping already handled by FishinCop. Looks like he did his field work!


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Dec 25, 2008)

Couldn't find em' in Cabelas.


----------



## baptistpreach (Dec 25, 2008)

How much will you pay for one? I have the black one, but wasn't planning on selling it. Anyhow, let me know!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 26, 2008)

baptistpreach said:


> How much will you pay for one? I have the black one, but wasn't planning on selling it. Anyhow, let me know!




I am not looking to pay above retail - so no more then say $8.50 

In any event, I managed to "acquire" several but not the black


----------



## Popeye (Dec 27, 2008)

I'll sell you a black sharpie


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 27, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> I'll sell you a black sharpie




Do you need my address? 8)


----------



## Popeye (Dec 27, 2008)

I have it. I've got your number too. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 27, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> I have it. I've got your number too. :lol: :lol: :lol:



Kewl - thanks for the sharpie - I like those pens and teh wife keeps stealing mine that have good tips.

You are sending a brand new sharpie right? Not one that you used to mark plywood for the past year? :shock:


----------



## Popeye (Dec 27, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> > I have it. I've got your number too. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...




Well I guess if it's a new one you want... I was gonna send the one I was drawing on the concrete with.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 13, 2009)

flounderhead59 said:


> I'll sell you a black sharpie



Guess what I got in the mail today (the forward still work I guess??)

Thank you Flounderhead - you* WIN!
*


----------



## Popeye (Jan 13, 2009)

I had to call the Post Master to make sure it got forwarded or I would go fisherman on him... :lol:

Now, fix your web site.


----------

